# Hydraulic Quick Disconnects



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Howdy, 
I recently swapped with a friend, the auxiliary service control valve on my 1969 Ford 4000, for a single spool non-detent remote control valve with hoses attached, that came with a 3000 he'd just bought. 

The valve is made in Bulgaria, (Badesnos Mod. A1GZ1) and bolted to an adapter plate, which bolts to the tractor.

I'm curious about the QD's on the hoses. They are 1/2", but can't find the manufacturer on the web, and don't know if they'll fit any equipment I might buy, such as a disc harrow. Are these QD fittings standard? These are marked:

ROX-1/2 B.S.P.-260 BAR-F

I'm guessing the 1/2 is the size, and 260BAR the max pressure, but don't know anything more than that. Can't find a crossover chart on the web. Any help will be appreciated (save me from buying male fittings to try)

Thanks, pgfaini


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

If you can, take it to TSC or other such store and match them up with the other half. You SHOULD be able to try them (to make sure they are the correct ones) before you buy them. There are several styles out there (IH, JD, and others, etc). Once you find out which one you have, all you need to do is buy the other side for any implements you have. The ends just screw off. NOTE - NEVER use Teflon tape on Hydraulic fittings! Use pipe dope only!


----------



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

WOW! Thanks for the quick response. I didn't think about removing the fitting, I thought it was crimped on. Hope I can contribute to the board in the future. I've got a few shortcuts that aren't in the I&T manual, such as the axle grease trick when changing out the PTO shaft on a live PTO tractor without splitting the tranny.

pgfaini


----------

